# Jump Cross Courses



## Piglet (19 May 2013)

Apart from Jump Cross courses at Chagford (horrible little narrow lane to get to the venue   but apparently lovely course)  and Bodmin (a little bit too far),  are there any other Jump Cross venues in Devon and Cornwall?  If I remember rightly, is there one in Saltash area at all?  Could someone please enlighten me!!


----------



## sonjafoers (2 September 2013)

I'm going to resurrect this for you as I'm interested too.

There used to be one in Kingsand/Cawsand area but I don't think it exists anymore. I'm also not sure what's happening at Chagford because I used to go a few years ago but have tried to contact them 3 or 4 times in the last 12 months and never got a reply, they used to contact me from their mailing list too but that has stopped.

There seems to be something on the Newton Ferrers Equestrian Centre website but it says there's a Jump Cross link which I can't find.

Let's hope someone comes up with something because I do enjoy it and would like to go again.


----------



## Pie's mum (2 September 2013)

Newto Ferrers definitely did one last Saturday. And I do remember there being one over the bridge not far into Cornwall - cant remember who ran it though - I went up there on foot with my mate about 4 years ago. Not much help I'm afraid!


----------



## sonjafoers (3 September 2013)

The one over the bridge into Cornwall was Kingsand/Cawsand but it's gone, as is Chagford.

I've had an email from JumpCross UK who say the only one in Devon & Cornwall is the one at Bodmin so I guess Newton Ferrers isn't 'official' JumpCross!

If you'd like contact details for Bodmin let me know.


----------



## Amelia&Maisey (3 September 2013)

I'm interested too! I believe they do it at the Grange ?


----------



## Pie's mum (3 September 2013)

I just googled it - it's Bake Farm at trerulefoot that I wa thinking of. Seems to be on the jump cross website?


----------

